# What a week of hunting........



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

The last 8 days of hunting has been second to none. Though I did not hunt every day in the last week, the times I went were awasome. 10 days ago I had never been on a hunt where a band was shot let alone shoot one myself. A week ago thursday Charlie shot a ross with a white collar. We didnt even realise it until Tres brought it back. About 10 min later I got a banded ross. Two days after that Charlie shot a BP Ross. Yesterday Charlie, Tres and I went out for a last hunt of the spring. We were on sheet water in a cut corn field. There was a large roost and feet about 3/4 of a mile to our SE. Birds were comming in great all morning. Most were Graybacks aka Juvies with a couple of adults mixed in. Well then it happened........ we had a large flock of birds working up and 3 ross drop out and decide to do a flyby for a closer look. Low and behold the bird on the left has a little piece of plastic around his neck :jammin: That poor thing was so mangled when Tres brought him back. I bet it got shot 4 times. It was a blue neck collar with a well worn band. we were so excited.

[siteimg]4117[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4118[/siteimg]

Tres & Charlie "Snowhunter" with our Birds for the day
[siteimg]4119[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4120[/siteimg]


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

You guys had some "luck" the past couple of weeks, but you deserve your rewards!

The pictures and each story that goes along with each hunt will be fun to talk about over a few beers.

Congrats!


----------



## jcneng (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice! and congrats on the band! Thanks for sharing the pictures, they make the off season go a little easier!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Way to go fellas!!

Now let me borrow that horseshoe for a couple of hunts before you guys wear it out.... :beer: :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Congrrates.......I have shot quit a few geese in my days of hunting and still can't say I shot a band!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice work! Still unable to get my first plastic!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

nice work guys. we had a chance at a collar our first weekend out but no one saw it until after we called the shot and it was flaring away. congrats on the band and collar!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I am always looking but I have never seen one. Congrats.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats, Im glad someone had a better week then I did. :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

i got one banded snow and 1 collared ross-sure was exciting to see the dog bring it back :beer: congrats guys


----------

